# Siemens Logo - Aktoren und Sensoren anschließen



## huhuwh (7 Mai 2017)

Ich habe jetzt eine SIEMENS LOGO 8 12/24 RCE;
Versorgungsspannung: 12/24V DC
Eingänge: 8 Digital (Davon sind alternativ nutzbar: 4 Analogeingänge (0V bis 10V) und 4 schnelle digitale Eingänge.)
Ausgänge: 4 Relais
und als Netzteil LOGO Power 24 V/1,3 A mit 30 W Leistung.
Folgendes: Ich bin SPS-Anfänger und wollte mir eine kleine Testumgebung aufbauen, damit ich meine Programmierkenntnisse kontinuierlich durch praktische Übungen verbessern kann.
Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, welche Aktoren bzw. Sensoren ich anschließen kann oder worauf man achten muss.
Ich würde gerne folgendes realisieren wollen: In einem Kreislauf soll eine Pumpe (Aquarium Pumpe) kontinuierlich Wasser befördern. Der Wasserdruck soll durch einen Sensor überwacht werden und bei einem Abfall ein Signal an die SPS senden. Eine Lampe soll bei Druckverlust angehen. 
Also Aktor: Aquarium Pumpe und Lampe, Sensor: Drucksensor
Wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen, wenn ich bei z.B. Conrad mir die Komponenten bestellen möchte. Brauche ich jetzt Komponenten die als Betriebsspannung ebenfalls 24 DC haben? Oder kann ich auch geringere Spannung verwenden, wenn ich WAS? vorschalte?


----------



## GLT (7 Mai 2017)

Wie sieht es mit el. Kenntnissen aus u. dem Verständnis von techn. Dokumentationen bzw. den typ. "Fachbegriffen"?

Falls Geräte eine Versorgungsspannung benötigen ist es am einfachsten/unkompliziertesten, wenn deine Sensor ebenfalls für diese Versorgungsspannung geeignet sind.

Einfacher Pressostat oder analoger Drucksensor? Letzeres wäre mit einem 0-10V (oder 20mA)-Signal am leichtesten auszuwerten.
Lampe kann beliebig sein, da Ausgangsrelais.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (7 Mai 2017)

Wie GLT schon schreibt wenn eine Versorgung nötig ist bleib bei 24V
Willst du die Pumpe wirklich Druck überwachen oder auf Durchfluss ?
Bedenke wenn bspw ein Ventil am Ausgang verstopft wäre könnte der Druck anstehen obwohl kein Medium gefördert wird. Ergo bleibt deine Fehlermeldung aus obwohl kein Wasser mehr kommt.


----------



## huhuwh (8 Mai 2017)

Ein Grundverständnis ist vorhanden, nur habe ich Probleme die Theorie in die Praxis umzusetzen. Es sollte möglichst einfach realisierbar sein. 

Wie stelle ich es ein, dass der Sensor ein 0-10V (oder 20mA)-Signal an die SPS sendet? Wenn ich einen analogen Drucksensor (Betriebspannung 24 V) am Eingang der SPS anschließe, muss ich dann einstellen: 0 = 0V 1 = 2,4V ? Die logische 1 soll Druckflussveränderung darstellen.

Wieso brauch ich bei den Aktoren wie z.B. die Lampe nicht auf die Spannung achten? Was meinst du mit "da Ausgangsrelais" ? Ich meine, wenn ich auf einer Platine eine LED verbaue, brauche ich ja auch ein Vorwiderstand, damit diese nicht beschädigt wird.
Daher dachte ich, dass ich vor der Lampe noch etwas verbauen muss und diese nicht direkt an der SPS dranhängen kann.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (8 Mai 2017)

Deine Logo gibt keine Spannung aus sondern "schaltet nur einen Schalter" dort schließt du deine Wunsch Spannung an den "Eingang" und wenn das Relais geschaltet hat hast du am "Ausgang" die Spannung die du vorne angelegt hast. 
Du suchst dir einen passenden Sensor der 0..10V kann mit passendem Druckbereich und schließt in an die Logo an. Den Rest macht dann dein PRG. 
Aber wie schon oben geschrieben ist mmn ein Drucksensor nicht das beste um einen durchfluss zu messen. Da würde ich wie der Name es schon andeutet einen durchfluss Messer oder in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich ausreichend und einfacher einen durchfluss Wächter nehmen. Der gibt ab einem bestimmten durchfluss eine Logische 1 und drunter eine 0 "aus"


----------



## a.w.c.s (8 Mai 2017)

huhuwh schrieb:


> Wie stelle ich es ein, dass der Sensor ein 0-10V (oder 20mA)-Signal an die SPS sendet? Wenn ich einen analogen Drucksensor (Betriebspannung 24 V) am Eingang der SPS anschließe, muss ich dann einstellen: 0 = 0V 1 = 2,4V ?


Hallo huhuwh,
du musst als erstes bedenken, dass es binäre Sensoren gibt (0/1; AUS/EIN; JA/NEIN) und analoge (0...10V; 4...20mA).



> Die logische 1 soll Druckflussveränderung darstellen.


Du meinst "Die logische 1 soll *Durchfluss* darstellen."?
"Druckfluss" gibt es nicht und um eine Durchfluss*veränderung* zu detektieren, musst du erst mal einen Durchfluss speichern und dann mit einem Durchfluss zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt vergleichen.


----------



## GLT (9 Mai 2017)

Oder man nimmt einen Durchflusswächter - der überwacht auf Mindestdurchfluss.


----------

